

Ask HN: Can we add an option to open links in new window? - Dnyt

Can we add an option to open links in new window?
======
pwg
In Firefox clicking a link with your middle mouse button will open the link in
a new tab (or window, depending on your about:config setting).

IE 8 opens a new tab on middle mouse click.

A new tab is not identical to a new window, but does mean you don't lose your
place on the HN page just because you clicked a link.

~~~
Dnyt
Thanks, middle mouse button is awesome

------
dangrossman
To open in a new window, hold shift when you click the link. To open in a new
tab, hold control when you click the link. You're in control of where links
open and websites don't need to do anything to give you that control.

~~~
Dnyt
The reason I asked here because I don't want to do an extra step to open the
news in new tab or window :)

------
subsection1h
Can you add an option to add Hacker News to my Internet Explorer favorites?
Also, can you add an option to make Hacker News my Internet Explorer home
page?

------
Turing_Machine
Sounds like a job for Greasemonkey/user scripts to me.

